# Watch: The Lamborghini Aventador SVJ Pop a Wheelie



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

There’s something about the Aventador SVJ’s European charm that makes it seem a little too thoroughbred, a little too fragile to pull of silly tricks like a wheelie, and yet this one, shot by the Drag Times YouTube channel manages just fine. Admittedly just a paper slipper, seeing all-wheel-drive cars pop wheelies never gets old. […] More...
The post Watch: The Lamborghini Aventador SVJ Pop a Wheelie appeared first on Fourtitude.com.


More...


----------

